# Ohms spike



## Darkling1015 (4/7/18)

Hi guys I would just like some advice concerning the ohms my mod is putting out. I have a Smok Procolor 225w TC with a Kensei 24 RTA. Yesterday I was smoking my vape at 80W & 0.180ohms and last night it suddenly jumped to 0.420ohms. So now I am smoking at 35W & 0.42 ohms.

Why would this happen and is it still safe? I see they recommend 0.3ohms as a max for the Procolor but it can handle 0.4ohms.

It just doesn't seem right for the ohms to spike so drastically.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Adephi (4/7/18)

When last did you do a pitstop?


----------



## Carnival (4/7/18)

Did you make sure the screws are tightened down properly? I would check on that first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA (4/7/18)

Vaping, not smoking Bro. 

I had the same issue and did a pit stop, proper clean and new wick.

Sometimes you'll need to put a new coil in if you've used it for quite some time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/7/18)

Darkling1015 said:


> Hi guys I would just like some advice concerning the ohms my mod is putting out. I have a Smok Procolor 225w TC with a Kensei 24 RTA. Yesterday I was smoking my vape at 80W & 0.180ohms and last night it suddenly jumped to 0.420ohms. So now I am smoking at 35W & 0.42 ohms.
> 
> Why would this happen and is it still safe? I see they recommend 0.3ohms as a max for the Procolor but it can handle 0.4ohms.
> 
> ...


Some of what you say I do not understand. The lower the resistance (ohms) the more risk, not the other way around. If your mod recommends a maximum of 0.3 ohms, 0.4 ohms is within that limit, but 0.18 ohms if far outside the mod's recommended max. Please elucidate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Raindance (4/7/18)

Andre said:


> Some of what you say I do not understand. The lower the resistance (ohms) the more risk, not the other way around. If your mod recommends a maximum of 0.3 ohms, 0.4 ohms is within that limit, but 0.18 ohms if far outside the mod's recommended max. Please elucidate.


I had to Google it:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Room Fogger (4/7/18)

If you are using fused Clapton’s or similar it will happen if the wrapping gets damaged in any way. This can happen in many ways and may also happen without you knowing it. The thinner the wire the more chance of this happening. Easiest to check is to see if the coil is cecurely srewed down, as suggested above, clean and test, And visibly inspect the one. If all are negative it may be because of the mod, ,something that may be a bit more difficult to get sorted, checking the 510 connections, with options to trash and replace as a last resort.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gimli (4/7/18)

Sounds to me that one of your coils has come loose (as mentioned above), should probably check that 1st. if your ohms is too low on the procolour, it should say "ohms too low" or something similar. your regulated mod will not have any danger as long as you don't do something really stupid with it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## KarlDP (4/7/18)

I agree with @Carnival and @Room Fogger. Either the coil not secured properly or a damaged coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/7/18)

Andre said:


> Some of what you say I do not understand. The lower the resistance (ohms) the more risk, not the other way around. If your mod recommends a maximum of 0.3 ohms, 0.4 ohms is within that limit, but 0.18 ohms if far outside the mod's recommended max. Please elucidate.



I think the gentleman doesn't understand how ohms work.
He thinks the higher the resistance the more volts it pushes.

@Darkling1015 the higher the resistence (ohms) the less volts your mod will push making it safer.

If the recommended max is 0.3 and you are pushing 0.18 you are damaging your mod as it is pushing more volts than recomended.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Vino1718 (4/7/18)

Correct me if I'm wrong but also check that no juice has made contact with the 510pin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GMJR (4/7/18)

Firstly the SMOK Procolor can handle 0.1 to 3.0 Ohms on VW and 0.06 to 3.0 Ohm on TC, and secondly the coil must have a problem like all the other people said, check your connection and look at the coil if its not making a short.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Darkling1015 (4/7/18)

Hi all thanks for the advice.

I first had a problem where I bought new Nano Aliens which kept on causing my Mod to give me a message saying Atomizer Short. (These coils were at first also displaying 0.18ohms on my mod and then all of a sudden went up to 0.28)

I then went back to the shop that installed them for me and they replaced them with new ones as they could not figure out what the problem was (This was a week ago).

So these are brand new coils I am just not 100% sure what their ohms were meant to be (As I know the Nano Aliens were said to be 2 ohms). 

I will follow the advice you guys gave me to clean it and check everything is in place and not loose and revert back to what my findings are.

Thanks a lot for all the advice. 
I only recently started Vaping and I am in awe regarding the amounts of support there is in the community fro "noobs" like me haha.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Roodt (4/7/18)

Ohms spike? Is that like the weapon of choice of thor's long lost cousin or something?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (4/7/18)

Roodt said:


> Ohms spike? Is that like the weapon of choice of thor's long lost cousin or something?


They sell electrified palisade fencing. www.OhmsSpike.co.za

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Roodt (5/7/18)

Raindance said:


> They sell electrified palisade fencing. www.OhmsSpike.co.za
> 
> Regards


Brilliant...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## franshorn (5/7/18)

@Darkling1015 
I have been vaping for around a year, and still consider myself a noob... I bought my first RTA a few weeks ago as I was always afraid of them. 
I would suggest you read up some more on OHM's law. There is a BIG difference between 2 ohm and 0.2ohm. Doubt your aliens you bought could have been 2 ohm. Most likely 0.2....

My suggestion would be to maybe try another tank for a while to see if its not the mod? Seeing that you using a SMOK Procolour, maybe use the Baby beast tank for a few days?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (20/7/18)

agreed. before you start building.. read -up because if you have an accident, especially on a mech, then its goodbye 
@Darkling1015

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (20/7/18)

Darkling1015 said:


> Hi guys I would just like some advice concerning the ohms my mod is putting out. I have a Smok Procolor 225w TC with a Kensei 24 RTA. Yesterday I was smoking my vape at 80W & 0.180ohms and last night it suddenly jumped to 0.420ohms. So now I am smoking at 35W & 0.42 ohms.
> 
> Why would this happen and is it still safe? I see they recommend 0.3ohms as a max for the Procolor but it can handle 0.4ohms.
> 
> ...


This will come down to either your mod, or the RTA you are using.
Try both on different equipment, tank on a different mod and the mod with a different tank.

If the results are the same, then look at you build.

make sure your screws are tightened properly lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (20/7/18)

A good example is the asmodus minikin v2, lol your vaping nice on a 0.1-.2 build and the next moment the mod says your coil is 0.8, the highest ive seen is a .2 ohm coil jumping to 1.8ohm rofl


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (20/7/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> agreed. before you start building.. read -up because if you have an accident, especially on a mech, then its goodbye
> @Darkling1015


Better safe then sorry.


----------



## Willielieb (20/7/18)

I have had this problem as well in the past, learnt a lot, never buy a ipv mod ever


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/7/18)

I’m still on elucidate...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (20/7/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I’m still on elucidate...


With a word like that I hope it’s not contagious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

